# Need to Paint Hemlock Pool Fence?



## Pavesa (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Nova Scotia and I'm looking for advice on whether I need to paint a fence I'm going to make from Hemlock to go around around a swimming pool. I understand it is good for exterior use, but I'm unfamiliar with its anti-rot properties. A fence with 250+ 6' panels will take a lot of time and a lot of paint so I'd not do it if it was unnecessary!

Thanks for any advice

Andrew


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think I've ever had a hemlock fence.  An alternative to paint is clear deck stain.  I've used it on my wood fences and it does a very nice job with a lot less work and mess than paint.  Paint is also something you can never undo.


----------



## Pavesa (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi

thanks for the information/suggestions, that sounds the way to go..


Andrew


----------



## Pavesa (Jul 6, 2009)

He won't be necessary, my son is keen on a pool over the summer so is keen to help!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 7, 2009)

Pavesa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I live in Nova Scotia and I'm looking for advice on whether I need to paint a fence I'm going to make from Hemlock to go around around a swimming pool. I understand it is good for exterior use, but I'm unfamiliar with its anti-rot properties. A fence with 250+ 6' panels will take a lot of time and a lot of paint so I'd not do it if it was unnecessary!
> 
> ...



My "Summer" and "Winter" sheds are made out of hemlock (board and batting) that I have allowed to weather naturally. Other than a few cracks and some shrinkage between the floor boards they are holding up well (I think it's been 5 or 6 years). Granted, I have the wood up on blocks and not touching the ground which I am sure helps quite a bit.


----------



## woodsman23 (Jul 8, 2009)

Use a oil base stain and it will look great for years. If you paint it you will have to prime first then paint. Remember one thing to allow the wood to weather for a time before staining, new wood is a no no : the best stain out there is sickens....


----------



## Pavesa (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi,

thanks very much for the advice. Sounds like oil-based stain is the thing to go for. One thing I wonder, if I should leave it to weather first, would you suggest staining the parts of the fence that butt up against each other before assembly, otherwise they would be unprotected. Or maybe that's unnecessarily obessive!!

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2009)

If you choose to use Sikkens, you'll learn by reading the instructions that they say it's mandatory that every square millimeter of surface on the material be properly prepared and finished.  Basically, this means you cut and finish all the materials before you assemble them.  It's also pretty pricey stuff.  Any "clear" or "transparent" finish is going to be pretty much gone within a couple of years.  If you don't mind changing (or, in some cases, enhancing) the color/look/grain of the wood, then a "semi-transparent" or "semi-opaque" product is what to look for.  If you just want to flat-out paint it, then an opaque or solid stain is what to use.  Yes, Sikkens is a great product, but there are plenty of other cost-effective solutions available.  Rick


----------



## Bobbin (Jul 8, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't paint it.  I'd opt for an oil-based stain, or use bleaching oil.  Bleaching oil protects the wood and encourages the wood to weather to a mellow greyed look.  If you want to enchance the weathered appearance you can cut the bleaching oil with a pigmented oil- based stain.  I would experiment with proportions and/or colors to get what you want.  

The pergola on the north side of our home is made from rough cut hemlock and I treated it with a 50/50 blend of bleaching oil and Cabot's "Silver Grey" stain.  We built it in 1995-6 and I've done nothing to it in the years hence.  It still looks terrific.  If you opt to use the bleaching oil/stain mix be sure to use a nice stain brush and mix the stain frequently as the it is thin and the pigment tends to settle out.  

We also used Hemlock for the woodwork in my studio/workroom.  I filled the open knots with filler and then pickled the wood with a wash of white paint thinned with water.  I gave it two coats of pickling, wiping off the excess with a damp rag.  I finished it with two coats of satin finish polycrylic.  The pickling lightens the wood, leaving it with a frosty look and brings out the interesting grain and figuring of the knots.  Looks sharp.  (I love to paint and try different finishes).


----------



## Pavesa (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for all the feedback. I'll take a look around this weekend to see what is available. Sounds like a stain is the thing for me to go for..

Cheers

Andrew


----------

